# Antennenkabel passt nicht in TV



## Paradoxium (13. August 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich brauch mal wieder Eure Hilfe:

folgendes: Habe hier eine normale Kabel/Antennbuchse in der Wand (siehe Bild) und einen Fernseher mit integriertem Antennentuner.

Bisher war das ganze Dose -> Fernseher verbunden. Die Dose hat wie üblich den Kabel und Antennenausgang, hier war der Stecker links drin, der Fernseher hat ne Kupplung (female) als Eingang.

Jetzt habe ich ein neues Coax Kabel gekauft, ganz normal female auf male. Leider brauche ich wohl zwei male Enden? Denn der Antennenanschluss in der Wand ist female, und der Eingang am TV ist auch female.

Kann das sein? Weil meine Google suche ergab, dass ein normales Coax Kabel eigentlich passen müsste. Leider habe ich das alte Kabel zum schauen nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke vorab & viele Grüße


----------



## tobse2056 (13. August 2018)

Wenn du an der Antennendose Female und Male hast dann nimm doch den Male Anschluss.
Der Female (meistens der Rechte )  ist sowieso eigentlich nur für Radio gedacht.

Antennensteckdose – Wikipedia


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. August 2018)

Nimm halt sowas:
CDL Micro Vergoldet TV Koax Antennen Adapter Buchse auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik.

Ich glaube nicht, daß es funktioniert, aber man lernt nie aus.


----------



## tobse2056 (13. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nimm halt sowas:
> CDL Micro Vergoldet TV Koax Antennen Adapter Buchse auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß es funktioniert, aber man lernt nie aus.



Doch die gehen, auf allen Buchsen bei Antennendosen liegt das selbe Signal an... auch  bei Satdosen   + Terrestrisch geht nur ein Kabel als Zuleitung in die Dose


----------



## gekipptesBit (13. August 2018)

Steck in halt in Male bei der Dose, probieren geht über studieren. Wenn kein Empfang dann ist die Dose wohl falsch verbunden worden früher.


----------



## robbe (13. August 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Doch die gehen, auf allen Buchsen bei Antennendosen liegt das selbe Signal an... auch  bei Satdosen   + Terrestrisch geht nur ein Kabel als Zuleitung in die Dose



Das ist so nicht richtig. Bei modernen Dosen kommt es durchaus vor, das auf dem Female, also dem Radioanschluss, auch tatsächlich nur der UKW Frequenzbereich anliegt und der Rest rausgefiltert wird. Ebenso lassen SAT Dosen, welche von Elektrikern leider immer wieder fälschlicherweise auch in Kabel TV Installation verbaut werden, am SAT Ausgang tatsächlich auch nur Frequenzen oberhalb ~950Mhz durch. Am TV Ausgang (Male) hingegen liegen dann auch die Freqenzen unterhalb 950Mhz für Kabel TV an.


Ich versteh auch garnicht wie es überhaupt zu dem Problem des TEs gekommen ist. Er schreibt es gab immer eine Dose mit Male und Female Port und alles hat funktioniert. Dann kauft er sich ein neuen Antennenkabel und plötzlich hat die Dose nur noch Female??


----------



## tobse2056 (13. August 2018)

robbe schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Bei modernen Dosen kommt es durchaus vor, das auf dem Female, also dem Radioanschluss, auch tatsächlich nur der UKW Frequenzbereich anliegt und der Rest rausgefiltert wird. Ebenso lassen SAT Dosen, welche von Elektrikern leider immer wieder fälschlicherweise auch in Kabel TV Installation verbaut werden, am SAT Ausgang tatsächlich auch nur Frequenzen oberhalb ~950Mhz durch. Am TV Ausgang (Male) hingegen liegen dann auch die Freqenzen unterhalb 950Mhz für Kabel TV an.
> 
> 
> Ich versteh auch garnicht wie es überhaupt zu dem Problem des TEs gekommen ist. Er schreibt es gab immer eine Dose mit Male und Female Port und alles hat funktioniert. Dann kauft er sich ein neuen Antennenkabel und plötzlich hat die Dose nur noch Female??



Das mit dem rausfiltern ist mir klar, wollte  den Threadersteller  damit nicht überfordern. Es kam mir so vor als würde er denken das eine Dose mehrere Zuleitungen hat und er den anderen Anschluss nicht verwenden kann.
Wobei bei vielen Dosen auch nichts gefiltert wird.


----------

